# What's your goto GoPro Video settings?



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I just got my camera a week ago. I've done two videos. One with 720 @60 fps and the other at 1080 @60 fps. I think the quality of both was great. From my understanding I don't really need to do 60 fps unless I want some slow mo shots. Is that true? What do all of you use normally?


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends on how you want to show the video.

Web - 24fps is fine
NTSC - 30fps
PAL - 24fps

Those are your typical standards.

According to the GoPro specs, the hero3 shoots only a couple fps for each mode. Smaller fps (should) result in lower file size. When I get one, I will use the 1080p / 24 fps for my normal use. (I'm a web guy.. and I can' t notice the difference between 30fps and 24fps when streaming to my HDTV. Might be more noticeable on a tube though.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out this link: Understanding Your New GoPro

I think he did a good job explaining the modes. However I'm still a little unsure on what mode I will use regularly. I really liked the color and everything on the 1080 @ 60 fps. I think I'm going to have to try and play with the angles to see how that changes the game. I really like the wide shots. It captures the everything in a manner that is closer to how you see it with your eyes. I'm going to have to shoot some at narrow though to see how that comes out.


----------



## Kemc2k6 (Feb 26, 2013)

I use to do 1080 @60fps, but the editing is a pain because of the high resolution, I find 720 @60fps easier to edit (Less lag) and rendering time, and *almost* equal quality unless you have a super computer that can take it, I would suggest 720 @60fps. The higher the frame rate the better, not only for slow-mo, but it also helps the jittering of low frame rate be less relevant, and have a smoother video. It's also recommended for action sports, I think 48fps is good too, but I use twixtor sometimes for slow-mo and prefer 60fps.

Also, for encoding, encode it in the same setting as original clips, youtube recommends this for uploading files. Oh and I always have wide view on, because I normally ride with a group and try to catch as much action as I can.

As for color... its all up to you in editing man, play around with color correction, contrast and brightness, it makes a huge difference!

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

What editing software are you using Kemc2k6?

You could use proxy footage to help alleviate the editing lag if your software has that feature.


----------



## Kemc2k6 (Feb 26, 2013)

Never really heard of that, and maybe I've used it and didn't know lol, but I use Adobe Premiere Pro, the only thing I could do is pre-render (which I only use to verify an effect), or video acceleration, but it's only compatible with Nvidia cards. I have an i7 gaming laptop with 6gb Ram, I'm thinking on buying another internal hard drive to have the video in one hard drive, and the project editing in the other to alleviate the load on the computer.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I normally use 720p @ 60fps and have been pleased with it. Although when editing in Premiere Elements 10, sometimes it does get iffy working with it with occasional lockups (not sure if it is the software or the resources).


----------



## Justsome_NICA_dad (Apr 17, 2013)

RandomGuyOnABike said:


> Depends on how you want to show the video.
> 
> Web - 24fps is fine
> NTSC - 30fps
> ...


There is a big difference between capture and delivery.

Capturing at low fps with a unit like a GoPro introduces more rolling shutter artifacts (jello) than capturing at a high fps.

Regardless of your delivery mode, capturing at the highest data rate (which fps and resolution has an impact upon) will yield the best end product.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got an i7 with a SSD drive and 16 gigs of RAM. I've been using Windows Movie Maker. It takes a while to prepare the files initially but after that it seems to do everything else pretty quick. I'm thinking about trying the Cyberlink product and/or the Adobe Premier. I want to do some things that just don't seem to be an option with the WMM. The files sizes are the only issue. I don't really want to get rid of my raw footage after I make my edits. But out of the three rides I've done I already have around a 100 gigs of video.


----------



## Kemc2k6 (Feb 26, 2013)

with those specs, keep it 1080 I guess, and if you need space, get a external hard drive with a therabyte or 2 lol


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Justsome_NICA_dad said:


> There is a big difference between capture and delivery.
> 
> Capturing at low fps with a unit like a GoPro introduces more rolling shutter artifacts (jello) than capturing at a high fps.
> 
> Regardless of your delivery mode, capturing at the highest data rate (which fps and resolution has an impact upon) will yield the best end product.


I took into account the fact that most delivery options would be straight to dvd/web/etc.. What I didn't account for was to what you alluded to, the stuttering effect, especially with recording something such as mountain biking.

If the camera was on a tripod, recording something slow/static, then it wouldn't be an issue.. with this application, not so much. No reason to go overboard though and record at 120fps unless the shot requires it.


----------



## Justsome_NICA_dad (Apr 17, 2013)

RandomGuyOnABike said:


> I took into account the fact that most delivery options would be straight to dvd/web/etc.. What I didn't account for was to what you alluded to, the stuttering effect, especially with recording something such as mountain biking.
> 
> If the camera was on a tripod, recording something slow/static, then it wouldn't be an issue.. with this application, not so much. No reason to go overboard though and record at 120fps unless the shot requires it.


There is every reason to "go overboard" and record at 120fps since your capture data rate is much greater. More data in = better video out. Unless you have storage challenges or a box that struggles with high data rate video there's no reason not to capture at the best quality.

Your posts make it seem that you don't have any experience with creating MTB videos. Is that correct?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I recorded at 720 @ 120fps and notice that when I import the video into Premiere Elements that it plays back slow without any alterations..When I recorded at 60fps on the GoPro Hero 2 it played back at normal speed and had to slow the video down with the software.


----------

